# Has any body else watch "outdoors with morgans" on you tube



## Pcoz88 (Feb 10, 2018)

Started watching it a few months ago. It started a year ago or so . I like it. This guy Mike is his name owns property close to Pittsburgh,PA. He's doing some kind of projects, cutting firewood , food plots for deer, etc... Just woundering if any body else has seen it or lives near this guy.


----------



## alleyyooper (Feb 10, 2018)

Ya I have seen it, Seems to be a rich fellow. nearly new truck, side by side, tractor with a lot of new attachments and more.

A wood snob leaves good knots that could be split lay in the woods, and handles it way to much way I see it.

There are some other good wood harvesting youtubes to watch more worth while.

 Al


----------



## Pcoz88 (Feb 10, 2018)

It's not just about firewood, yes i agree he's blessed but he's just like average Joe he don't mix words. He tells it like it is. He does all kinds of projects on his property.


----------



## Pcoz88 (Feb 10, 2018)

What wood harvesting videos do you follow Alleyopper?


----------



## alleyyooper (Feb 10, 2018)

I don't follow any just watch some here and there.
I do my own wood cutting, hauling, splitting and burning. And I burn knots in my furnace after splitting them.


 Al


----------



## Marine5068 (Feb 10, 2018)

alleyyooper said:


> Ya I have seen it, Seems to be a rich fellow. nearly new truck, side by side, tractor with a lot of new attachments and more.
> 
> A wood snob leaves good knots that could be split lay in the woods, and handles it way to much way I see it.
> 
> ...


The knots are the best and hardest wood for burning. They burn a long time.


----------



## sb47 (Feb 10, 2018)

I just watched a few min, only because someone mentioned it. It seems a little to neat and tidy for it to be real life. Looks staged to me.


----------



## chucker (Feb 10, 2018)

all new stuff and an all new attitude to follow along with as well... may be a neat an tidy freak also which is not all bad! but when you heat with wood and know what its really like to work at it full time there just is not enough real life time to work it in! 5 cords "YEAR" , maybe wood* work. my self I found a fellow homesteader in Ontario, Canada with more real life like ambitions to follow... real people with real choices as they do what they live for. "off grid homesteader" cecil & heather skinner on you tube ..... rough and ready!


----------



## sb47 (Feb 10, 2018)

chucker said:


> all new stuff and an all new attitude to follow along with as well... may be a neat an tidy freak also which is not all bad! but when you heat with wood and know what its really like to work at it full time there just is not enough real life time to work it in! 5 cords "YEAR" , maybe wood* work. my self I found a fellow homesteader in Ontario, Canada with more real life like ambitions to follow... real people with real choices as they do what they live for. cecil & heather skinner on you tube ..... rough and ready!



Unlimited budget and plenty of time. His wood stack tells me he only uses strait wood with no knots or forks. What does he do with all the ugly wood he generates?


----------



## foxtrot5 (Feb 10, 2018)

sb47 said:


> Unlimited budget and plenty of time. His wood stack tells me he only uses strait wood with no knots or forks. What does he do with all the ugly wood he generates?



He's said he bucks and sometimes splits on site and just leaves the ugly pieces in the woods. Personally I enjoy his videos, I just home he doesn't become the next Wranglerstar trying to shill products for sponsors while pretending it's real life reviews.


----------



## chucker (Feb 10, 2018)

don't get me wrong! I still watch his ventures, just with one eye open and the other closed ....


----------



## Pcoz88 (Feb 10, 2018)

Well foxtrot 5 , watch his latest video. Watch for RK tractors. just watch the video.


----------



## svk (Feb 10, 2018)

Speaking of sheep, I've seen people leave reviews on products they've never tried and cite wranglerstar's videos as their basis


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Feb 10, 2018)

svk said:


> Speaking of sheep, I've seen people leave reviews on products they've never tried and cite wranglerstar's videos as their basis



WTH?! 
I watched on of his videos when he put chains on his mini tractor. If I was that inept at putting chains on, I sure as hell wouldn't make video proof and show anyone!


----------



## svk (Feb 10, 2018)

Well he also published his sister knocking her tooth out with a Fiskars lol.


----------



## foxtrot5 (Feb 10, 2018)

Pcoz88 said:


> Well foxtrot 5 , watch his latest video. Watch for RK tractors. just watch the video.



I saw that one. If he just makes use of the tractor and isn't afraid to give negative feedback when and where it is warranted I don't have an issue with RK trying to get their name out there through him. If he has nothing but high praise for the tractor or any other equipment he may receive in the future I'll probably unsubscribe for fear of another shill.


----------



## alleyyooper (Feb 10, 2018)

Take a Look at Muste1 you tubes. Starts small engines people have put out for the trash includeing a chain saw or two.
goes to yard sales and buys stuff cheap that don't run and gets them going too. No new stuff for him nore a neat freak.



 Al


----------



## LoveStihlQuality (Feb 10, 2018)

svk said:


> Well he also published his sister knocking her tooth out with a Fiskars lol.


That was the highlight!

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## grizz55chev (Feb 10, 2018)

alleyyooper said:


> Take a Look at Muste1 you tubes. Starts small engines people have put out for the trash includeing a chain saw or two.
> goes to yard sales and buys stuff cheap that don't run and gets them going too. No new stuff for him nore a neat freak.
> 
> 
> ...


Mustie1 is quality stuff, very talented and easy to watch.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Feb 10, 2018)

I've watched several of the Mustie1 videos. He does the same time of work I do on small engines, though haven't seen him work on any saws.

AVE is another good one.
Abom79, Keith Fenner, South Main Auto are also a few others I watch.

Used to watch some of the logging ones, but to be honest after doing that all day, I don't really want to see it while trying to relax haha.

Another one that is like Wrangler Stars is Chuckie 2009. Basically makes videos with that same way.

"Cotontop" (Tim) has some mega anger issues so avoid him. I sent him some swag ~2 years ago and he seemed like a great guy. He was on my Facebook and one night I asked a question about what all the pound signs meant. He messaged me with some super graphic language. I'm talking full on F this that and the other, death threats and all. He went on for 4-5 hours sending messages. Even sent photos of his paychecks from the YouTube, that he doesn't need to work, etc, etc, etc. Up till then I didn't even know that You Tube paid people!
The next day I messaged him back more or less apologizing (even though I hadn't done anything). I figured it was just a drunk tirade or something. Nope, he messaged back with the same stuff. So... just a mega ******* apparently.
I just erased him from my Facebook and YouTubes, no big deal.

Oh... skadill is a good one. Lots of older iron in his vi-day-os.

If your wondering. I don't have TV, just YouTube and Netflix. In the summer I don't have time to watch anything usually, but winter it's dark by 1600, so usually have time at night.


----------



## grizz55chev (Feb 11, 2018)

ValleyFirewood said:


> I've watched several of the Mustie1 videos. He does the same time of work I do on small engines, though haven't seen him work on any saws.
> 
> AVE is another good one.
> Abom79, Keith Fenner, South Main Auto are also a few others I watch.
> ...


Mustie1 is a master welder and fabricator, does great work on rusted vintage VW’s.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Feb 11, 2018)

grizz55chev said:


> Mustie1 is a master welder and fabricator, does great work on rusted vintage VW’s.



I haven't seen any "master" work in his videos. I got the impression he was a retired dude tinkering in his garage. (nothing wrong with that mind you)


----------



## Jakers (Feb 11, 2018)

AVE is hilarious. he seems like a real blowhard or idiot at first but hes actually very well educated and extremely intelligent in many areas. his antics and plays on words and sayings has had me laughing hard many times


----------



## sirbuildalot (Feb 11, 2018)

I've seen all those, wrangle star, outdoors with the Morgan's, kapper outdoors, life in farmland, Swedish homestead. There all pretty much the same theme. For a YouTube show worth watching, look at primitive technology. That guy is amazing


----------



## alleyyooper (Feb 12, 2018)

Had a Morgan one pop up yesterday when searching for L3301 Kubota home made wheel weights. Has a new tractor with grapple and back hoe. I didn't watch much of it because I ain't rich nor a wood snob. Also showed a bunch of his pricy toys.
Probably a lawyer and takes 33%.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Feb 12, 2018)

Lost a hook off a logging chain I had made for my snowmobile to skid out some small stuff during the winter a few years ago. Been wanting a metal detector for a while but have no clue on a good one or at least decent one.
Been watching a young pup nuggetnoggin you tubes, seems AP pro is real decent.

 Al


----------



## milkman (Feb 12, 2018)

alleyyooper said:


> Lost a hook off a logging chain I had made for my snowmobile to skid out some small stuff during the winter a few years ago. Been wanting a metal detector for a while but have no clue on a good one or at least decent one.
> Been watching a young pup nuggetnoggin you tubes, seems AP pro is real decent. Al[/QUOTE



Metal detector videos, check out "Diggin Britt" on You Tube, might find a couple of things interesting.


----------



## alleyyooper (Feb 12, 2018)

Possiably, thanks! Want to find a decent one before shopping. Think will hit a feww pawn shops and hope I don't buy a stolen one.

 Al


----------



## arlen (Feb 13, 2018)

Hi haven't posted in a while, Chuckie 2009 is a talented welder that is now reviewing a lot of products for money. Wranglestar I enjoyed the homesteading parts not the tool review stuff that much. Ceciel in Ontario seems like the real deal to me. I will try and watch "outdoors with Morgans" . Has anybody seen "Buckin Billie Ray... he is a character certainly a talented cutter and tree faller.


----------



## grizz55chev (Feb 13, 2018)

BBR is ok in small doses, he’s the real deal at least.


----------



## svk (Feb 13, 2018)

I really enjoy Billy Ray. He seems to have figured out how to monetize things here lately but as long as he puts out good, genuine content it really doesn't bother me at all.


----------



## MontanaResident (Feb 13, 2018)

foxtrot5 said:


> He's said he bucks and sometimes splits on site and just leaves the ugly pieces in the woods. Personally I enjoy his videos, I just home he doesn't become the next *Wranglerstar* trying to shill products for sponsors while pretending it's real life reviews.



I fast forward a lot of his stuff anymore. Still there have been some good learning from his channel. Putting screws into the bottom of and old pair of boots was invaluable to me. I thought I broke my hip years go on ice. Now I can about run on ice.


----------



## alleyyooper (Feb 16, 2018)

That is so funny putting screws in the bottom of your boots. Read about a guy did just that and on his way home from some place stopped at Walmart for some thing. Ended up slipping on the floor and about busted his butt and severly wounded his pride.

These and simular are the best thing to wear on ice, easy on and easy off. Cost is about $10.00 and when you change your work boots for your dress shoes to walk across the church parking lot they can come off and go in a pocket.







I was given a set as a gift many years ago and love them. I believe mine are about 28 years old.
You can also buy the studs to replace worn ones.


 Al


----------



## Pcoz88 (Oct 11, 2018)

outdoors with the Morgans have a wood stacking contest!! ck it out.


----------



## alleyyooper (Oct 11, 2018)

I would rather watch some poor slob like me cut and stack wood he split with a maul.

No disire to watch a rich ----

 Al


----------



## Pcoz88 (Oct 11, 2018)

why do you say he's rich???


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Oct 12, 2018)

alleyyooper said:


> Ya I have seen it, Seems to be a rich fellow. nearly new truck, side by side, tractor with a lot of new attachments and more.
> 
> A wood snob leaves good knots that could be split lay in the woods, and handles it way to much way I see it.
> 
> ...



So pretty much like that Wrangler Spangler Stars? (or whatever it is).


----------



## alleyyooper (Oct 12, 2018)

No not that wrangle star junk either.

there is one guy has a 3 or 4 Thousand Ford with a winch set up pulls the wood out to cut up, splits by hand throws into a dray and takes it to a adverage ranch home.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Oct 12, 2018)

Stihl shows you how.
ihttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kOe4bVXgXzc

A blond even can tell you how and why.


This shows 4 different ways.


Even TSC will show you how to stack wood and let you know I don't tell you much about me by my wood stacks because I don't stack my wood. My Neighbours can kiss my grits too.



 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Oct 12, 2018)

How to make row ends with out post.


Other than the stacks this fellow sounds like me..


Just because this guy is far from the Morgan type.



 Al


----------



## sirbuildalot (Oct 12, 2018)

Pcoz88 said:


> why do you say he's rich???




Most likely because every video shows a new multi thousand dollar toy of some sort



If you want to appeal to the "average" firewood guy, (who likely burns to save money), then use equipment he too could possibly have.

Not that I care. To each their own, I have several toys as well, most are used, but to me it feels as though a lot of his videos are ads for the RK tractors or whatever they are. I agree, a lot of them could be staged. I recall one of them having something like 3 new RK tractors lined up, another had a RK trailer like the King Kutter XB dump cart and how it was the "perfect trailer for firewood". Yeah, but it costs what??? $2,000??? Most "average" firewood guys aren't going to spend that for an off road dump cart. 

I agree to the average viewer it feels as though the guy has money to burn. Not that interesting for me


----------



## Pcoz88 (Oct 12, 2018)

Most of that equipment was loaned to him because of his you tube channel. He's down to earth type person. I saw him at the Paul Bunyan show, talk to him for a bit. Any way he's having a contest on his you tube page for stacking firewood with prizes. I didn't put this on here to start any arguments ! Just though some people would be interested. That's all .


----------



## Jakers (Oct 13, 2018)

People on here will argue over anything. Don't sweat the haters. even if he is rich and owns all that fancy stuff, there's nothing wrong with busting your hump for most of a lifetime and buying toys. Guaranteed he's not a trust fund baby so he earned it, he can spend it


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Oct 13, 2018)

Jakers said:


> People on here will argue over anything. Don't sweat the haters. even if he is rich and owns all that fancy stuff, there's nothing wrong with busting your hump for most of a lifetime and buying toys. Guaranteed he's not a trust fund baby so he earned it, he can spend it



There's a select crowd that I'd like to meet in person to see how they really are in real life. I'd bet they aren't quite so brave (or rude). Not sure why some people are like that. 

Sure would be nice to be able to visit a web board without arguing or personal attacks. I've had to put 4 or 5 on ignore because they were ridiculous.


----------



## sirbuildalot (Oct 13, 2018)

I can't speak for anyone else, but I have nothing against people with a lot of toys. Like I said, to each his own, just not that interesting for me to watch. I guess I'm just jealous.


----------



## alleyyooper (Oct 15, 2018)

I'm not jealous at all. Just don't care for people who like to come across as being adverage. Many of us have raised a family and put kids thru college and help them get a start.
So we don't have the money for all those brand new toys and a show place hunting lodge looking property.

Many of us are not given any thing either we worked hard for all we have.


As for argueing it will always happen on forums. Post like this one some one wants to rub our noses in some one elses wealth. Just stay on his You tube channal if you like his stuff.

Just don't be getting up set with us who don't care for his stuff and say so.

 Al


----------



## sawjunky23 (Oct 25, 2018)

alleyyooper said:


> Had a Morgan one pop up yesterday when searching for L3301 Kubota home made wheel weights. Has a new tractor with grapple and back hoe. I didn't watch much of it because I ain't rich nor a wood snob. Also showed a bunch of his pricy toys.
> Probably a lawyer and takes 33%.
> 
> Al


Al, he said he works in the oil and gas industry. I agree with you, I watched a couple videos but I don’t care for the toy for every job videos. All the equipment is brand new. The one video he has two brand new tractors going. It’s not realistic for the average joe. Don’t hold being a neat freak over me. I split knots and burn them. I like things neat and try to take care of my stuff and keep it clean but all my stuff is old and reworked and I don’t have two nickels to rub together half the time.


----------



## sawjunky23 (Oct 25, 2018)

ChoppyChoppy said:


> There's a select crowd that I'd like to meet in person to see how they really are in real life. I'd bet they aren't quite so brave (or rude). Not sure why some people are like that.
> 
> Sure would be nice to be able to visit a web board without arguing or personal attacks. I've had to put 4 or 5 on ignore because they were ridiculous.


It’s called discussion, I haven’t seen anybody launch any personal attacks.


----------



## alleyyooper (Oct 27, 2018)

I am a neat freak also. I had to stop work so I could inspect the Bota a tool it is, a tractor it isn't to me.

I will take it to the car wash this afternoon, no that cuts into work time. I can't even afford a power washer.







I was makeing it do this.






 Al


----------



## Outdoors With The Morgans (Oct 28, 2018)

WOW! That was fun to read lol. It's me the rich attorney neat freak with all the time in the world lol. So you don't have to keep guessing and basing opinions on people and things you don't know about I will fill you in on what the deal really is. 

I work in the oil and gas industry and have for about seven years, prior to that I always in construction, building new highways, large site projects and lots of land clearing. Although my primary role was as a blaster (I blew things up for a living). Have four kids, helped 1 through college, another has 2 more years, my youngest is in junior high and my oldest 26 has Autism non verbal and lives with us and will continue to do so. I have cut firewood almost my entire life and when I was a kid I hated it, now at age 52 there is not much that I would rather do. Don't know why I just love it. One thing that some of you are right about is I am a bit of a neat freak, I like things in order and I hate mud. Probably because I spent all these years wallowing around in it at work. 

Almost two years ago I started a youtube channel and have no idea why, took about 8 months to reach 1,000 subscribers the channel continued to grow, last November or December Rural King Approached me about partnering with them where they would loan me some equipment to be used on my channel. The only stipulation was I had to be honest in my opinions of their equipment. The channel has continued to grow and is really growing fast lately. Like I said it took 8 months to reach 1,000 subs when I started and now got 1,000 more in the last 4 days. I also Partnered with Stihl, they provide equipment as well.

About 25 years ago I bought a big piece of property with a big loan, Recently purchased another piece that joins ours and came with an old house we fixed up and rented. Both our properties join my moms 50 acres, all told about 100 acres. One thing I Don't have is time but I do make the most of what I have. I work at least 50 hours a week at my real job, at least 30 or more hours a week on our youtube channel, and take care of our two places and my moms. 

We have had some good breaks over the years and some real tough breaks as well but through it all we just keep moving forward. 

Thats my Story and I'm Sticking To it!


----------



## DSW (Oct 28, 2018)

Good for you.

i watched the log versus firewood video last week or so.


----------



## Jakers (Oct 28, 2018)

Welcome to the channel...er...site . Glad to have you here. I think a lot of people on here are overly critical of others so take what they say with a grain of salt. There's always going to be people jealous of those that have more even of they worked hard for everything they've aquired. 

I'm with you on the mud, spent 8 years digging ditches and playing in swamps burying fiber-optic phone cable. I ran a directional bore machine so even on the dry days I was still playing with mud. Now I've owned my own tree service for almost 6 years and still hate the rain and mud


----------



## dancan (Oct 28, 2018)

Outdoors With The Morgans said:


> WOW! That was fun to read lol. It's me the rich attorney neat freak with all the time in the world lol. So you don't have to keep guessing and basing opinions on people and things you don't know about I will fill you in on what the deal really is.
> 
> I work in the oil and gas industry and have for about seven years, prior to that I always in construction, building new highways, large site projects and lots of land clearing. Although my primary role was as a blaster (I blew things up for a living). Have four kids, helped 1 through college, another has 2 more years, my youngest is in junior high and my oldest 26 has Autism non verbal and lives with us and will continue to do so. I have cut firewood almost my entire life and when I was a kid I hated it, now at age 52 there is not much that I would rather do. Don't know why I just love it. One thing that some of you are right about is I am a bit of a neat freak, I like things in order and I hate mud. Probably because I spent all these years wallowing around in it at work.
> 
> ...



Glad to see you post here and I hope you plan to stick around and post more to add to the collective !
Doing the Youtube thing is work but good work pays off .
The Tradesman Channel Jim is a member here , I know that he puts a lot of work in his vids .


----------



## Sandhill Crane (Oct 30, 2018)

Pcoz88 said:


> I saw him at the Paul Bunyan show


Missed the Show this year. Just put it on the calendar for next year.


----------



## sawjunky23 (Nov 1, 2018)

Outdoors With The Morgans said:


> WOW! That was fun to read lol. It's me the rich attorney neat freak with all the time in the world lol. So you don't have to keep guessing and basing opinions on people and things you don't know about I will fill you in on what the deal really is.
> 
> I work in the oil and gas industry and have for about seven years, prior to that I always in construction, building new highways, large site projects and lots of land clearing. Although my primary role was as a blaster (I blew things up for a living). Have four kids, helped 1 through college, another has 2 more years, my youngest is in junior high and my oldest 26 has Autism non verbal and lives with us and will continue to do so. I have cut firewood almost my entire life and when I was a kid I hated it, now at age 52 there is not much that I would rather do. Don't know why I just love it. One thing that some of you are right about is I am a bit of a neat freak, I like things in order and I hate mud. Probably because I spent all these years wallowing around in it at work.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. Now can you shoot a video of you splitting and stacking some knots and crotches so we can put this thing to bed......


----------



## lindnova (Nov 1, 2018)

Good discussions here and opinions are good....unless they disagree with mine - ha ha.

This forum would be pretty boring if everyone thought the same.


----------



## lknchoppers (Nov 1, 2018)

I just read through this and I must say it is a pretty interesting thread. I have seen Outdoors With The Morgans before this thread. I think it's great that their YouTube Channel is becoming popular and growing. Everybody has different ways of doing things and presenting their activities on YouTube. I see the Morgans are going to start a firewood business, so I am interested in that, being I am in my 5th season and just starting to launch my WoodBoss Firewood Business Channel.


----------

